# Daniels Resevoir Idaho?



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Any been fishing Daniels Resevoir lately? Thinking of heading up there in the next couple of weeks for a little fall stillwater action. This will be my first trip there so if anyone has any good locations of where to launch my tube and what bugs might be doing well this time of year, your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

When I was going to school in Pocatello I used to fish Daniels quite a bit. I mainly fished it in early summer when the damsels were happening. When I did fish it in the fall buggers seemed to do the trick. However, the more I fished there the less effective buggers seemed to be. I don't know if they got wise to them or what. From what I understand now, floating lines and scuds(big scuds) seem to be the ticket. 
Later,
Griff


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Scuds, chromonids and golden Damsels. North end. There is a callabetis htach there ( gulpers) that can be very entertaining if you know how to fish it.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll try and get up there this next weekend.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I fished Daniels on Sept. 18th and 19th and had some success. I fished the upper (north) portion of the lake on Thursday with slow sinking line and small (#10 & #12), dark, wooly bugger patterns. The water level is way down and most of the northern part of the lake is less than 15' deep. The fish were feeding on some almost white mayflies and other small bugs. There was surface action most of the day. The water temp was 59 - 62 degrees and there is some algae in the water column so the visibility is only about 4'.
On Friday I fished the south end near the dam and had good luck with floating line in the morning, when there was no wind, with #14 hares ears and #10 scud patterns. After the wind came up I went with a fast sinking line and a #6 Olive Leech. The fishing was not fast but it will get better as the water cools and the algae settles out. Good Luck when you go. There was 18 kick boats and 3 boats on the water Friday so be prepared to fish with a lot of people on the weekend.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have fished there ALLOT this year and will be going back real soon. I have caught fish on streamers and nymphs, but, caught more on deep nymph Chironomids than anything.


----------

